# Waiting lists in Cardiff



## MightyMouse (Apr 2, 2011)

I live in Powys but the treatment will be in Cardiff. Due to DH's low sperm count (at the moment) we will need "help"

Is there a waiting list?
How long is it?
How many cycles of ICSI (as I think IVF won't be enough) are we allowed?
Does the fact that we don't live in Cardiff make any difference?


----------



## jo1985 (Feb 19, 2009)

as far as i aware u get 2 nhs ivf icsi goes. The waitin list is 18 m possibly ur to 2 years dont know bout as u dont live in cardiff dont think it matters


----------



## MightyMouse (Apr 2, 2011)

U-huh!
So Im 34 now. 
By the time we are seen I will be 36.
GIve a year for the fertility treatment- 37
The council want you to wait 1 year before they will consider any any applicaiton for adoption. 
Soooo.. Im now 38. 
By the time they do their investigations and see if we are accpeted I will be nearly 40 before having a family... that's IF we are accepted! 
Then lemme guess..... I'll be too old

I know I am trying to be positve but I don't think time is on my side here. DH is already 38 now!!


----------



## jo1985 (Feb 19, 2009)

could u self fund while ur waitin for nhs go , i know not always an option i could never afford it , age is such a bummer wen comes to ivf.


----------



## MightyMouse (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks for your reply jo1985. I noticed that it's male infertility that's the problem wiht you 2. Was it low sperm count? Did you have to wait for ICSI?
Were you on a waiting list? 

sorry to bombarde you with questions.. xx


----------



## jo1985 (Feb 19, 2009)

Yeah low sperm count icsi we having waited 23 months for first go tjey do say 12-18 months . Back on waiting list after failed first go due for second go anytime which be 9 months wait


----------

